# From Aeropress to Espresso



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello,

Stumbled upon this forum after my mind was firmly boggled in researching espresso machines. It's still boggled but there does seem to be a remarkable amount of info on here.

I've used an aeropress for years and occasionally a pour-over filter but have hankered after an expresso machine for a long time. I typically would drink flat whites if I had the equipment. And occasionally an espresso.

I have tried a few machines but only briefly. i.e. I don't know what I'm doing. However I love food and cooking and am likely to experiment and persevere to try to get this right. So it strikes me that perhaps I should start with a second hand machine, perhaps a Rancilio Silva, which is what a good friend has and recommends.

Any thoughts greatfully received and I will have a look on the "for sale" section once I'm allowed in...

Luke

from near Exeter


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

LukeT said:


> Hello,
> 
> Stumbled upon this forum after my mind was firmly boggled in researching espresso machines. It's still boggled but there does seem to be a remarkable amount of info on here.
> 
> ...


Evening and welcome mate,

What sort of budget you looking at?

Also don't forget to factor in a grinder, this has a huge impact on the quality of coffee you get (arguably more than the espresso machine).

10mm


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. Sounds like you know what you want and where you're going so that's a good start. And now you've found CFUK that's another good start. Join in the discussion and ask any questions and you'll soon have enough useful posts to get allowed in the for sale bit. A used Silvia is not a bad idea, especially if your mate has got one and can give you some tips. Most important bit is good beans, then grinder. Make sure you've got a couple of hundred set aside for that.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome. Sounds like you know what you want and where you're going so that's a good start. And now you've found CFUK that's another good start. Join in the discussion and ask any questions and you'll soon have enough useful posts to get allowed in the for sale bit. A used Silvia is not a bad idea, especially if your mate has got one and can give you some tips. Most important bit is good beans, then grinder. Make sure you've got a couple of hundred set aside for that.


Sound advice here,

Crankhouse coffee is your way. Definitely worth checking out, they really are getting a lot of postive reviews, my bean of the year so far was from them (Wahana).


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh and I've been using a bodum burr grinder but I suspect this is a long way short of the kind of thing folk would recommend to go with a proper machine. It wasn't expensive and has served the purpose to date although perhaps I'd have had better results with something else. I'm working on the assumption I'll replace this too.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow a lot of replies already!

I have been buying my beans from Crankhouse the last couple of months, and enjoyed popping in there for a chat. Really enjoyed it so far. He's just down the road - I live in the sticks and it's a stroke of luck that he's closer than the nearest supermarket. I can't buy bread in a hurry but beans are minutes away!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

LukeT said:


> Wow a lot of replies already!
> 
> I have been buying my beans from Crankhouse the last couple of months, and enjoyed popping in there for a chat. Really enjoyed it so far. He's just down the road - I live in the sticks and it's a stroke of luck that he's closer than the nearest supermarket. I can't buy bread in a hurry but beans are minutes away!


I would strongly suggest you upgrade that, if not your quality of shot will be seriously hampered by that.

It's difficult advising newbies (I'm relatively new to this too), there are plenty of people that are happy with £500 set ups - especially if you buy 2nd hand. However many of us soon upgrade to set ups in the thousands.

Have you got a budget in mind?

You'll soon find that whatever your coffee query is someone knows on here, it really is a great community that is very passionate (read obsessed) about coffee.

Re: Crankhouse I've liaised with Dave over a few matters in the last months, his passion is obvious and this is reflected in the quality he produces.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Re the budget question, it kind of depends what I can get. I was thinking around the £500 mark but that might change.

Maybe I go for that amount new and quickly want to go up from there - another friend has a Sage Barista Express but gut feel that just doesn't feel like what I'm after, but maybe I'm wrong and that would suit me forever.

Maybe I go for that sort of spend second hand with the comfort that if I change my mind I can sell it on for not much of a loss (around the Silvia sort of mark plus a grinder). Or maybe I look for a second hand slightly higher standard machine for a bit more (someone else I know has a Rocket machine and produces coffee I would be over the moon with, but then that's maybe just because he knows what he's doing!

The jury's out...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

LukeT said:


> Re the budget question, it kind of depends what I can get. I was thinking around the £500 mark but that might change.
> 
> Maybe I go for that amount new and quickly want to go up from there - another friend has a Sage Barista Express but gut feel that just doesn't feel like what I'm after, but maybe I'm wrong and that would suit me forever.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your quite fortunate and have some friends that have some nice set ups.

My advice is to talk to them (and people on here) and if they permit spend some time playing with their machines before spending hundreds of pounds.

Re the rocket man who creates great coffee you will be surprised how steep the curve is but also how quickly you can start producing great shots, then, if you are like many on here (myself included) you will spend lots of time and money perfecting it.

I have had many obsessions over the years (just ask the much, much, better half) but have and feel I will stick with the coffee obsession. Just the right balance of science, skill, toys and reward..


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Done a bit of that and continue to. Both fun and seems like excellent advice. Unfortunately the Rocket man in 12,000 miles away.

Having said my budget's flexile, a £1000 grinder would not aid marital harmony...

(on a quick google of the equipment I just noticed some folk have on their signatures!)

Do folk recommend a course? I noticed a couple of places doing short (like only a couple of hours) courses which seemed like a sensible idea that perhaps I should do before any machine purchase.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

That's kind of my hope - get to a "good but not great" standard quite quickly and then expect to only slowly move on from there.

Thank you for all your replies and advice so far. This does seem a welcoming place.

Luke


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

With regards to course it certainly wouldn't do any harm.

That said one advantage we have with regards to espresso prep that shops (and courses) don't have is time.

This means that we can weigh in and out (pretty much regarded as a must on here btw), spend more time on distribution and produce some pretty good shots as a result.

Yes, frankly I'm amazed how far and quickly I fell down the rabbit hole. Next Sunday I'm buying a HG1 from another forum member.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Weighing in and out? I had to google that. Wow. I can see myself on the brink of that rabbit hole and I haven't even started yet. The potential for obsessive tinkering here is endless and I don't even have to leave the kitchen, so I can pretend I'm looking after a 3 year old at the same time.

I think I'm heading for trouble.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a look on my the barista skills thread on the forum, there is a article there that may help.

RE machine, and silvia, I'd only be tempted if it's a real bargain, well looked after and under£200. New I'd look at other machines.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi Mrboots,

Thanks for the weighing info. I can see a period of madness in my future, where I have to hide this behaviour from my better half.

I'd be interested to know which other machines you'd recommend for a beginner like me? Do you suggest moving straight up to the heat exchanger machines which sell at around the £1000 mark new? I see loads of info here on those and while they would seem to cover all the bases and I would probably find one lasted me a lifetime, once I've factored in a good grinder that seems like a minimum £1000 spend second hand - or have I got that wrong?

On the one hand this will be my first espresso machine, but on the other hand I'm not someone who tends to buy and sell things much and I'd probably not choose to buy something that I'll then want to move on in only a year or two.

As it happens, looks like Bella Barista is nearish to where I work quite regularly, so I might be able to pop in there sometime and from reading bits & pieces on this forum they sound like a well respected shop with a big range.

Luke


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

LukeT said:


> Hi Mrboots,
> 
> Thanks for the weighing info. I can see a period of madness in my future, where I have to hide this behaviour from my better half.
> 
> ...


I definitely get some stick from the wife when the scales come out.

BB is regarded as the 'go to' shop on this forum so that's a great idea to go and get a feel for what your looking for.

I think the £1000 you suggest is about right for a decent 2nd hand setup. The machines you will get for that price are built for life though.

I skipped the middle ground if classic/silvia and went straight from b2c to a hx machine. I love it and the coffee it makes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

LukeT said:


> Hi Mrboots,
> 
> Thanks for the weighing info. I can see a period of madness in my future, where I have to hide this behaviour from my better half.
> 
> ...


It depends on how comfortable you are spending 4 figures on coffee stuff and how long you can wait for bargains.

Grinder £2-300 second hand should get you something decent ( but i do not know what space constrictions for whats allowed in your kitchen - mignon-super jolly etc )

Hx / DB machines makes milk drinks quicker and easier , and takes away alot of the uncertainty of what we call temp surfing on the older single boiler units ( classic and silvia ) . You should be able to pick up a decent HX machine for second hand for £700 it just depends how long you can wait for a good bargain on here.

People will say , buy a cheap machine to learn on ( classic etc ) problem is that it makes you learn the hard way to some degree ( as it anti great at temp stability )

One you get to BB , most people's budget starts to creep up anyway , so good luck with that ..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

£1000 would by you a second hand set up pretty quickly. You dont have to look too far to find a machine in the £5-600 range and a grinder in the £3-400 range that will be a superb starting set up.

However - you also dont have to spend £1000 if you are patient and watch out for the bargains.

For example

This Cherub sold for £430 or this Sage Dual Boiler for £475

And this Profitec Grinder for £350 and this completely restored Mazzer SJ with all mods done sold for an absolute bargain of £200

So for £6-800 you can get a really great set up so long as you are prepared to hang around and keep an eye on the FS section. But bargains go quick - so seek advice and learn about what you want so you can make a quick purchasing decision if need be!


----------

